# What do you feed your hedgehog?



## Dgameman1 (Oct 18, 2014)

I'm getting a Hedgehog on Sunday and I've figured everything out except for the food that I should be getting.

Some people say to mix different types of food while others say one type of food is fine.
I've read cat food is fine but then I downloaded the Cat Food List on this website and I'm not too sure what the differences are.

So if someone could just straight up tell me what they feed their hedgehogs, that would be great


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Food is a personal preference depending on your hedgehog and you. After months of re-configuring this is what I feed my guys. 

Canidae Grain Free Ocean, Natural Balance Green Pea and Duck, Natural Balance Venison, Turkey and Lamb and Blue Buffalo Indoor Adult Cat (which is chicken). Nature's Variety Rabbit Based Wet Food and Nature's Variety Raw Beef Medallion


----------



## Dgameman1 (Oct 18, 2014)

DesireeM81 said:


> Food is a personal preference depending on your hedgehog and you. After months of re-configuring this is what I feed my guys.
> 
> Canidae Grain Free Ocean, Natural Balance Green Pea and Duck, Natural Balance Venison, Turkey and Lamb and Blue Buffalo Indoor Adult Cat (which is chicken). Nature's Variety Rabbit Based Wet Food and Nature's Variety Raw Beef Medallion


So do you mix and match all of them?


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

They get this mix every night. The kibble is mixed in one bowl and the wet and raw food is another.


----------



## Ashley.dear (Mar 31, 2014)

I feed my girl a mix of Nature's Variety Chicken and Purina Complete. I also pick out some grain free wet cat food from time to time, that contains either duck or pumpkin or tuna are her favorites. 
So when her current bag of Nature's Variety empties, I'll probably get her the rabbit flavor just to switch it up, since she gets bored of foods easily.


----------



## princess (Oct 19, 2014)

i did a lot of research before deciding what to feed my baby girl but this is what she's been having for the last 7 weeks- and loves it (she literally comes out and paces when she hears me start to make dinner)

vita prima exotics hedgehog formula with some chopped fruit, a couple of mealworms and a few drops of flaxseed oil!! she really loves it and on bath or nail cutting nights i add a bit of organic baby food as a treat. 

hope this helped!


----------



## Teddi4211 (Apr 30, 2014)

princess said:


> i did a lot of research before deciding what to feed my baby girl but this is what she's been having for the last 7 weeks- and loves it (she literally comes out and paces when she hears me start to make dinner)
> 
> vita prima exotics hedgehog formula with some chopped fruit, a couple of mealworms and a few drops of flaxseed oil!! she really loves it and on bath or nail cutting nights i add a bit of organic baby food as a treat.
> 
> hope this helped!


No! Sorry, but hedgehog food is very unhealthy for them! It has been known to cause health problems! It has no nutritional value. Fruits and veggies are fine, and so are mealworms. But a high quality cat food is far better. Hedgehog foods shouldn't even be sold. I don't want to sound rude, and I am not saying that you're a bad owner, but I would advise you to switch ASAP.


----------



## princess (Oct 19, 2014)

i am aware that some hedgie foods aren't actually good for them, so i made sure to do my research before buying this stuff. it's considered one of the better hedgehog foods, i stalked a forum post before purchasing. 

We started with cat food but Lady had a severe allergic reaction to it (diarrhea and then refused to eat it) so we moved onto this. her poops are really good and she's active and playful, and really enjoys it. to each their own, i guess


----------



## Prickerz (Sep 17, 2014)

Many will still say to try to find a cat food that won't give her a reaction. 
Even the highest quality hedgehog food is horrible for these guys. I wish it wasn't sold at all. The hedgehog is not getting the nutrition they need. And it may cause organ problems later on in life. 
I don't know of anyone on this forum that uses hedgehog food. 

What cat food were you trying before? And what was she eating before you got her?


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/12-diet-nutrition/22-commercial-hedgehog-foods.html

I would read through this.

Of course your hedgehog likes hedgehog food, it's like feeding a child McDonalds chicken nuggets every day. They are going to eat it and enjoy it but that does not mean it's healthy for them. It's one of the better hedgehog foods out there but there are just tons of better foods too. (too many in my opinion to just feed hedgehog food alone)

Now, I agree, to each his own, but just be aware of the facts.


----------



## Dgameman1 (Oct 18, 2014)

SO I went out and bought Natural Balance Fat Cats, cat food. I hope that's good. And the place I bought my hedgehog from fed them Spike's Delight. So I'm currently feeding him that and I will slowly transition to the Natural Balance Fat Cats. 

Do you guys suggest I transition completely or end up with a half and half mixture of both?


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

A mixture of both is probably okay. Spike's Delight is the best of the hedgehog foods even if I don't personally care for it. I know a lot of breeders do though.


----------

